# Achat MAC Pro réaliste?



## macadaam (8 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous! 
Le grand jour est presque arrivé.. le jour où je vais enfin pouvoir jeter mon vieux PC à la poub!!! Non pas que je n´en ai plus l´utilité mais avec la sortie du mac pro, un ordi sous mon bureau sera du plus bel effet  blague à part. 

En attendant d´avoir toutes les applications de travail sous osx intel, je serai obligé de travailler sous windows, comme au bureau en somme... D´apres vos experiences avec boot camp est ce realiste que de penser pouvoir travailler sous windows? 

je suis presque sûr du oui, mais je prefere demander avant de franchir le pas :love: 

merci d´avance!


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Août 2006)

En 3 lettres OUI

Avec bootcamp, tu as un vrai PC mais surtout un vrai mac ne l'oulie pas


----------



## jeff34 (8 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de compléter ta demande par deux questions :

- Les drivers fournis avec Bootcamp sont-ils adaptés pour le MacPro ?
- Faut-il une version XP en 64 bits ?


----------



## Dramis (8 Août 2006)

jeff34 a dit:
			
		

> - Faut-il une version XP en 64 bits ?


 
Oui pour utiliser le 64 bits des cpu, mais la version 32 bits va fonctionner.

Cependant il faut v&#233;rifier que les drivers sont 64 bits eux aussi, sinon pas de driver...


----------



## naas (8 Août 2006)

Bienvenue sur macg&#233; 
quels logiciels compte tu utiliser ?


----------



## macadaam (8 Août 2006)

merci naas!  
la palette adobe et 2, 3 programmes de montage, le grand classique en somme, va falloir apprendre avid à la place de final cut, mais c´est faisable 

pour la question des drivers 64 bits, merci de la poser, c´est ce genre d´oublis qui peuvent coûter cher à l´arrivée. Malgré que je n´y comprenne pas grand chose, ca à l´air bon de ce côté là aussi... 

Je commande! :love: 
cool cool cool j´espere que les delais de livraison seront raisonnables

merci à tous pour vos reponses rapides et non je n´oublierai pas que j´ai une pomme, le dong du demarrage se chargera de me le rappeler 

compte rendu à reception du colis


----------



## MamaCass (8 Août 2006)

Et bien, mes f&#233;licitations pour cette commande........ Tu prends quelle conf ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Août 2006)

F&#233;licitation et n'oublie pas les photos   

Et oui quel conf ??


----------



## Dramis (8 Août 2006)

macadaam a dit:
			
		

> pour la question des drivers 64 bits, merci de la poser, c´est ce genre d´oublis qui peuvent coûter cher à l´arrivée. Malgré que je n´y comprenne pas grand chose, ca à l´air bon de ce côté là aussi...


 
je ne pense pas que ça va être bon du côté des drivers 64bits.  Bootcamp support windows xp sp2 et non pas windows 64 bits (les drivers 32 bits ne marche pas sur xp 64 bits).

Après ça, il s'agit d'un quad, 4 core...  XP supporte le bi-proc, mais le quad je ne pense pas...  ca serait dommage d'utiliser que 50% de la puissance machine...


----------



## naas (8 Août 2006)

Quand adobe aura ses versions en UB tu pourras echanger tes licences PC contre des licence MAC via adobe direct, d'un autre cot&#233; avec un mac pro je pense que tu pourras bosser via rosetta, il nous attendre les premiers retours d'info sur les comparatifs windows/macosX sur mac pro pour se prononcer.


----------



## Gwen (8 Août 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Quand adobe aura ses versions en UB tu pourras echanger tes licences PC contre des licence MAC via adobe direct,


Adobe n'échange pas les licence d'un PC vers un mac a ma connaissance. Ils refusent même la mise a jour sur une plate-forme différente.


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Août 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Adobe n'échange pas les licence d'un PC vers un mac a ma connaissance. Ils refusent même la mise a jour sur une plate-forme différente.



Faux, je l'ai fait en janvier dernier lors de mon switch au boulot...


----------



## naas (8 Août 2006)

La seule mani&#232;re de la faire est via adobedirect.


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Août 2006)

J'ai simplement décroché mon téléphone et appelé le service client en France.


----------



## Gwen (8 Août 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> J'ai simplement décroché mon téléphone et appelé le service client en France.


Je l'ai fait aussi et j'ai toujours eu un refus pure et simple


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Août 2006)

Pas de bol  mais on est un peut HS là...


----------



## Ashwired (8 Août 2006)

Salut
Je suis justement en train d'hésiter entre un Mac Pro et un Dell Precision 690
j'ai bien l'impression que le Mac Pro est moins chere... (version Xeon 2x 2Ghz)

Alors c'est vrai que l'on peut faire fonctionner à 100% Windows XP SP2 et ces logiciels (adobe/discreet) sans perte de puissance (vis-a-vis de OSX) ? je trouve un peu bizarre.
(désolé, mais j'y connais strictement rien en OSX...)


----------



## naas (8 Août 2006)

Bienvenue sur macg&#233; 

sans perte de puissance par rapport &#224; quelle machine ?


----------



## Toumak (8 Août 2006)

à mon avis
il veut savoir si les perf sont aussi bonnes avec les softs sous xp qu les perf de ces même softs sous osx


----------



## macadaam (8 Août 2006)

pour la conf, ca sera 2,6 + 1 Go de ram
cela suffira amplement pour commencer

pour le disque dur supplementaire, vu qu´on ne peut y mettre que des 500 gigs sur les 3 baies, on attendra un peu.. 

La question qui reste ouverte est la carte graphique... la geforce de base suffit pour le applis mais est deja juste en jeu et ne supporte pas le directx9 en hardware comme la ati... mais c´est du luxe donc remis à plus tard 

pour les applis, je me suis mal exprimé, je les ai sous osx en PPC car j´ai actuellement un beau G5 à côté de mon PC, le but etant de travailler sous windows le temps que les applis sortent pour les chips intel. Ce n´est pas une question de licence mais bien de vitesse et stabilité. Même si Rosetta n´a pas encore été testée sous Mac Pro, les progs sous windows devraient logiquement être plus rapides je pense

pour les mises à jour gratuites PC/Mac j´ai aussi toujours entendu un refus d´adobe


----------



## Ashwired (9 Août 2006)

Veuillez m'excuser, ma connexion ADSL (ou tout le DSLAM) a eu un probleme, et je n'ai pas eu internet pendant des heures... 

Donc oui ma question était bien de savoir si sur un meme Mac Pro, les logiciels tel que Premiere Pro fonctionneront à la même vitesse et la meme stabilité que sur OSX 

Sinon c'est domage qu'il n'y ai plus d'écran 17" comme chez Dell, chez Apple j'avoue que les ecran sont sacrément chere


----------



## naas (9 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> En 3 lettres OUI
> 
> Avec bootcamp, tu as un vrai PC mais surtout un vrai mac ne l'oulie pas


pour l'instant bootcamp et parallel ne fonctionnent pas sous mac pro.


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Août 2006)

macadaam a dit:
			
		

> pour les mises à jour gratuites PC/Mac j´ai aussi toujours entendu un refus d´adobe



Ben alors je dois être très chanceux


----------



## MamaCass (9 Août 2006)

oui c'est bizarre en effet........y'en a un qui est heureux au moins


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors je dois être très chanceux


 
C'est parce que tu leur as dit qu tu était modo sur macgé


----------



## naas (9 Août 2006)

non j'ai re&#231;u il y &#224; un and un courriel de la part d'adobe direct qui a confirm&#233; que c'etait possible, cela n'a rien a voir avec de la chance.


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2006)

bon nen ni avec le fait d'être modo alors      :mouais:


----------



## macadaam (9 Août 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pour l'instant bootcamp et parallel ne fonctionnent pas sous mac pro.


 
c´est pas vrai! j´imagine que c´est momentané non?  
aie aie aie, la voix de la sagesse me dit d´attendre que tout se pose et que les premiers tests arrivent.. mais d´un autre côté la "bête" est sortie, ce n´est qu´une question software, le hardware ne devrait plus changer.. 

Pensez vous qu´apple risque à la sortie de leopard de monter la cadence des processeurs comme ils l´avaient fait pour le book pro?

tant de questions qui me separent du clic ultime "BUY"


----------



## Dramis (9 Août 2006)

macadaam a dit:
			
		

> Pensez vous qu&#180;apple risque &#224; la sortie de leopard de monter la cadence des processeurs comme ils l&#180;avaient fait pour le book pro?
> 
> tant de questions qui me separent du clic ultime "BUY"


 
Bootcamp va marcher sur le macpro, voici le minimun:
*What you&#8217;ll need*

Mac OS X Tiger v10.4.6 (check Software Update)
...
An Intel-based Mac
...
La cadance des processeurs va &#234;tre plus rapide lors de la sortie de Leopard, d&#233;j&#224; pour le macbook pro entre le moment de la commande et la livraison, la fr&#233;quence &#224; augment&#233;.

Mais bon, si tu attends au printemps prochain, aussi bien attendre en septembre 2007... et en janvier 2008, lors de la keynote du macworl, il va y avoir ilife 2008 en plus...


----------



## naas (9 Août 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Bootcamp va marcher sur le macpro


oui mais pas pour l'instant.


			
				macadaam a dit:
			
		

> c&#180;est pas vrai! j&#180;imagine que c&#180;est momentan&#233; non?


oui 




			
				macadaam a dit:
			
		

> aie aie aie, la voix de la sagesse me dit d&#180;attendre que tout se pose et que les premiers tests arrivent.. mais d&#180;un autre c&#244;t&#233; la "b&#234;te" est sortie, ce n&#180;est qu&#180;une question software, le hardware ne devrait plus changer..


non 



			
				macadaam a dit:
			
		

> Pensez vous qu&#180;apple risque &#224; la sortie de leopard de monter la cadence des processeurs comme ils l&#180;avaient fait pour le book pro?


oui 



			
				macadaam a dit:
			
		

> tant de questions qui me separent du clic ultime "BUY"


pas facile hein :bebe:   


mais bon tant que windows XP n'est pas installable sur le macpro comment veux tu faire pour bosser (car d'apr&#232;s ce que je comprends tu en as besoin) ?


----------



## Dramis (9 Août 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> oui mais pas pour l'instant.


 
Ou as-tu trouvé cette information?


----------



## Ashwired (9 Août 2006)

Purée ... Si on peut pas installer Windows XP ... haa.. galère... 
Quelqu'un aurait une idée de combien de temps ça mettrai pour qu'ils sortent une version Mac Pro du bootcamp...?


----------



## naas (9 Août 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Ou as-tu trouv&#233; cette information?


un possesseur de mac pro poste depuis hier sur le site de macrumours, il a test&#233; les deux bootcamp et parallels, aucun des deux ne fonctionne correctement


----------



## naas (9 Août 2006)

Ashwired a dit:
			
		

> Purée ... Si on peut pas installer Windows XP ... haa.. galère...
> Quelqu'un aurait une idée de combien de temps ça mettrai pour qu'ils sortent une version Mac Pro du bootcamp...?


pas longtemps


----------



## macadaam (9 Août 2006)

> pas facile hein :bebe:
> 
> 
> mais bon tant que windows XP n'est pas installable sur le macpro comment veux tu faire pour bosser (car d'après ce que je comprends tu en as besoin) ?


 
nan pas facile :hein: :rateau: 

je comptais me le prendre le plus vite possible pour revendre le G5 sans trooop de perte. Niveau puissance le G5 me suffit, donc la même chose en plus puissant avec win. je dis banco, comme le dis Dramis on peut attendre toute sa vie... même si dans 6 mois le 2,66 devient l´entrée de gamme avec une meilleur carte graphique tampis, le prix de revente du G5 aura chuté lui aussi.

donc le prendre de suite oui, mais sans win. je ne vois pas l´interêt

heureusement que je vous ai pour me repondre et m´eclairer


----------



## Dramis (9 Août 2006)

macadaam a dit:
			
		

> nan pas facile :hein: :rateau:


 
Est-ce que xp peut tourner sur un Xeon ou il faut absolument windows xp 64?


----------



## daffyb (9 Août 2006)

Moi, ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi tu veux ABSOLUMENT travailler sous Windows ??
Les logiciels que tu as sur ton G5 fonctionneront de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re sur ta nouvelle machine qui (je le rappelle) est plus puissante qu'un quad G5. Donc tu ne devrais pas voir de diff&#233;rence quand &#224; l'utilisation de Rosetta
Travailler sous Windows pour ne pas utiliser Rosetta est je pense une erreur (qui n'engage que moi  )


----------



## Toumak (9 Août 2006)

à mon avis tu peux installer windows car on a pas besoin de bootcamp pour ça
le seul petit hic c'est que les drivers ne sont pas encore présents (pour le macpro)
mais tu peux très bien utiliser ton macpro sous xp
pour partitionner, il faut passer par le terminal


----------



## naas (9 Août 2006)

xp 64 est d&#233;j&#224; dispo, mais dans le cas pr&#233;sent ce n'est pas le soucis


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Août 2006)

Toumak a dit:
			
		

> à mon avis tu peux installer windows car on a pas besoin de bootcamp pour ça
> le seul petit hic c'est que les drivers ne sont pas encore présents (pour le macpro)
> mais tu peux très bien utiliser ton macpro sous xp
> pour partitionner, il faut passer par le terminal



Ah bon tu fait comment pour installer XP sans Bootcamp toi?


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2006)

Tu changes la carte mère par celle d'un pc et tu installes xp quelle question !
Oalalalalala


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Août 2006)

Ok je me r&#233;pond &#224; moi m&#234;me 

Il y aurait une alternative Open Source &#224; Bootcamp : XOM

Mais cel&#224; reste de la bidouille donc risqu&#233;.


----------



## MamaCass (9 Août 2006)

En fait c'est la m&#233;thode bien connue utilis&#233;e avant que BootCamp ne sorte, me semble-t-il....


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Août 2006)

M&#233;thode d&#233;couverte juste avant la sortie de Bootcamp et mise au point depuis... Rappelez-vous, Apple a failli gagner la cagnotte propos&#233;e &#224; celui qui installerait Windows sur un Mac


----------



## MamaCass (9 Août 2006)

Oui c'est &#231;a, tout &#224; fait. Je l'avais presque oubli&#233; cette m&#233;thode


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Août 2006)

Moi aussi


----------



## naas (9 Août 2006)

pour une machine de production je trouve &#231;a un peu leger autant acheter un pc ou attendre que boot camp/parallels supporte les mac pro !


----------



## Toumak (9 Août 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon tu fait comment pour installer XP sans Bootcamp toi?


bootcamp sert &#224; partitionner et &#224; graver les drivers pour pouvoir profiter des capacit&#233;s du mac sous xp
partitionner sans bootcamp n'est pas du tout un probl&#232;me, ya m&#234;me rien de plus simple
une petite ligne &#224;  taper dans le terminal (en utilisant la commande diskutil resizevolume)
ensuite, si le firmware du macpro le permet(je le suppose et l'esp&#232;re) 
il suffit de booter avec un cd d'install d'xp et d'installer xp sur la partition cr&#233;&#233;e avec le terminal
reste que sans drivers, &#231;a doit pas &#234;tre gai &#224; utiliser


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Août 2006)

Toumak a dit:
			
		

> ensuite, si le firmware du macpro le permet(je le suppose et l'esp&#232;re)
> il suffit de booter avec un cd d'install d'xp et d'installer xp sur la partition cr&#233;&#233;e avec le terminal
> reste que sans drivers, &#231;a doit pas &#234;tre gai &#224; utiliser


Perdu 

Bootcamp sert effectivement &#224; partionner dans un premier temps mais intervient &#224; chaque boot de la machine, c'est un loader. Petit rappel : Windows ne supporte pas l'EFI pr&#233;sent sur les Mac mais boot grace &#224; un BIOS, c'est l&#224; que Bootcamp intervient...


----------



## Toumak (9 Août 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Perdu
> 
> Bootcamp sert effectivement à partionner dans un premier temps mais intervient à chaque boot de la machine, c'est un loader. Petit rappel : Windows ne supporte pas l'EFI présent sur les Mac mais boot grace à un BIOS, c'est là que Bootcamp intervient...



Fauxou peut-être pas

j'ai xp d'installé sur mon imac alors que bootcamp n'est pas présent
j'avais installé bootcamp, que j'ai utilisé pour partitionner et pour graver les drivers
mais ça me saoulait de n'avoir que 2 partitiones donc j'ai reformatté tout le dique, réinstallé osx, et repartitionné le dd via le terminal
ensuite j'ai réinstaller xp mais cette fois SANS installer bootcamp

donc soit j'ai raison et bootcamp ne sert pas lors du boot, soit j'ai tort et quand on installe bootcamp, celui-ci modifie l'efi pour permettre l'install et le boot de windows
et il n'intervient donc plus après?

si quelqu'un peut me certifier ça serait simpaque j'ai raison ou tort, c'est égal


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2006)

Attention mesdames et messieurs le PARIS vs BRUXELLES commence.

On prend les paris


----------



## Toumak (9 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Attention mesdames et messieurs le PARIS vs BRUXELLES commence.
> 
> On prend les paris


 lol
c'est pas une question de match
moi du moment qu'&#224; la fin j'ai pig&#233; &#224; quoi sert bootcamp 
y'a que les c*** qui changent pas d'avis


----------



## Toumak (9 Août 2006)

alors est-ce quelqu'un pourrait nous éclairer ?


----------



## naas (9 Août 2006)

Nous parlons d'une machine de production , pas de bidouillage
pas de bootcamp, pas de mac pro.


----------



## daffyb (9 Août 2006)

Bon, personne ne répond à ma question ?? 


			
				daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi tu veux ABSOLUMENT travailler sous Windows ??
> Les logiciels que tu as sur ton G5 fonctionneront de la même manière sur ta nouvelle machine qui (je le rappelle) est plus puissante qu'un quad G5. Donc tu ne devrais pas voir de différence quand à l'utilisation de Rosetta
> Travailler sous Windows pour ne pas utiliser Rosetta est je pense une erreur (qui n'engage que moi  )


----------



## macadaam (10 Août 2006)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Bon, personne ne répond à ma question ??



si si moi  vu que ca m´etait un peu adressé ... 

je pense que tu as raison, le probleme c´est que les choses qui me semblaient logiques et sûres ne s´avèrent pas encore vraies (ex boot camp) et donc travailler sous rosetta est pour le moment un arguement logique mais pas obligatoirement realiste.. qui me dit qu´after effect ne se mettra pas à ramer sevère une fois ouvert avec 50 calques à bouger, alors que sous win. je suis sûr du resultat en attendant les updates. 

je pense que je vais prendre le risque, au pire mon vieux pc fera office de plan B 
mais ca me rendrait fou de devoir rouler en dedeuch avec une ferrari au garage


----------



## macadaam (10 Août 2006)

Les barettes de DDR2 à 667 MHz vendues avec la machine sont-elles "speciales" ou une autre marque (style infineon) ferait-elle l´affaire?


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Août 2006)

Bon visiblement apr&#232;s recherches Bootcamp ne serait qu'un assistant de partitionnement de disque... Ca m'apprendra :rateau:

Le c&#244;t&#233; positif c'est que pendant mes recherches j'ai trouv&#233; des tuyaux sur l'installation de Windows Service Pack 1 (SP1)

Fin de la parenth&#232;se on revient au sujet


----------



## Ashwired (11 Août 2006)

Si c'est juste un outil de partitionage alors le truc qui s'appelle EFI>BIOS est généré par quoi ?

deplus je me posais la question sur les MAc Pro... la carte mere des mac pro serait compatible avec windows XP ? (je veux dire souvent c'est des carte mere spécifique chez Appele non ? donc les driver windows y devrait pas y en avoir..)


----------



## naas (11 Août 2006)

macadaam a dit:
			
		

> Les barettes de DDR2 à 667 MHz vendues avec la machine sont-elles "speciales" ou une autre marque (style infineon) ferait-elle l´affaire?


non c'est de la ram "standard", netre guillmenet car elle est chère et nouvelle.
je n'ai pas trouve de réference chez crucial encore, tu as un ref chez infineon ?


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Août 2006)

Ashwired a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est juste un outil de partitionage alors le truc qui s'appelle EFI>BIOS est généré par quoi ?
> 
> deplus je me posais la question sur les MAc Pro... la carte mere des mac pro serait compatible avec windows XP ? (je veux dire souvent c'est des carte mere spécifique chez Appele non ? donc les driver windows y devrait pas y en avoir..)



Apparement ceci serait géré par le firmware, d'ou l'obligation de le mettre à jour...


----------



## Toumak (11 Août 2006)

donc si j'ai bien compris
tant que le firmware des macpro nas pas été mis à jour,
on ne peut pas installer xp dessus?


----------



## naas (11 Août 2006)

vi


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Août 2006)

A moins que le firmware de ces derniers soit déjà à jour...


----------



## flotow (11 Août 2006)

BootCamp est necessaire car il charge 'l'emulateur' BIOS dans la partition de l'EFI (qui fait 200Mo en bout de HDD), donc, une fois que tu as installé BootCamp, meme si tu reformates ton HDD, comme y'a une partition EFI, elle n'est pas formatée , enfin, bref, ou alors, BootCamp la met dans une memoire morte sur la carte mere. Bref, BootCamp est necessaire la premiere fois que tu veux installer Win sur un MacIntel !


----------



## macadaam (12 Août 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> A moins que le firmware de ces derniers soit déjà à jour...



et si ce n´est pas le cas? perd on la garantie en le modifiant soit même? 
on ne sait jamais


----------



## macadaam (12 Août 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> non c'est de la ram "standard", netre guillmenet car elle est chère et nouvelle.
> je n'ai pas trouve de réference chez crucial encore, tu as un ref chez infineon ?



nope je disais ca comme ca, oui c´est apparemment tres cher et ca devrait sortir bientôt chez d´autres (crucial entre autres)

au passage les cartes graphiques pc fonctionneraient sous xp avec plus de jus  
 .. et ne seraient pas reconnues sous osx, les tests arrivent doucement. 
ca laisserait presager une bonne palette d´alternatives à la x1900 xt 

en ce qui me concerne c´est commandé, on va voir combien de temps ca va mettre à arriver


----------



## Ashwired (14 Août 2006)

Moi je l'ai command&#233; Samedi, &#231;a arrivera Jeudi d'apres "suivi de la commande" du site.:love:


----------



## macadaam (16 Août 2006)

J&#180;ai une question qui me trotte dans la t&#234;te : 
Pourquoi personne ne parle du Mac Pro? Aucune euphorie, pas d&#180;autres sujets trouv&#233;s dans le forum... j&#180;en viens &#224; me poser la question si je n&#180;ai pas fait une b&#234;tise que de le commander aussi vite? J&#180;ai lu ci et l&#224; qu&#180;une nouvelle version soit disant "8 cores" (2x4) allait sortir dans 6 mois, ce qui rendrait les premiers mac pro bien vite obsol&#232;tes.. :hein: si c&#180;est vraiment le cas, j&#180;espere que le prix sera multipli&#233; par 2 lui aussi.. 
Vous en pensez quoi? Attendez vous les premieres r&#233;visions pour vous decider? 

Pour ce qui est de la RAM, kingston et autres proposent maintenant des barettes, ce que mon revendeur m&#180;a propos&#233;, j&#180;ai refus&#233; ayant lu que tout autre marque risquait de trop chauffer et activer sans cesse les ventillos... 
Vous infirmez? confirmez? Car entre les barrettes vendues par apple et celles de tierces il y a une difference de 100 euros tout de m&#234;me pour 1 Go 



Sinon felicitations Ashwired  tiens nous inform&#233; si ta machine arrive bien demain! 
Moi je vais devoir patienter jusqu&#180;&#224; la semaine prochaine..


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Août 2006)

A mon avis ce qui rebute quelques personne, comme moi même d'ailleurs, c'est le prix


----------



## macadaam (16 Août 2006)

ah ben si ce n´est que ca    

la machine en elle même n´est pas chère, même moins chère que le G5 à sa sortie
(commandé en allemagne 16% tva, j´en ai eu pour moins de 2300 euros ttc pour le 2,66) 
c´est la ram et les disques durs qui banquent secs :rateau:

bon ben ca me rassure déjà un peu plus


----------



## MamaCass (16 Août 2006)

Oui c'est vrai que le prix m'arrete aussi (renouvellement de machine iminente) et aussi le fait d'avoir le vrai besoin d'une telle puissance   

Mais ne t'inqui&#232;tes pas Macadaam tu as fait le bon choix !!!!!!!!!!
Tu es sais plus sur l'avancement de ta commande ??


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Août 2006)

:modo:  On est dans un forum technique ici, pas sur le suivi de commande de l'AS


----------



## MamaCass (16 Août 2006)

Ok chef, je savais pô :rose:


----------



## macadaam (16 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai que le prix m'arrete aussi (renouvellement de machine iminente) et aussi le fait d'avoir le vrai besoin d'une telle puissance
> 
> Mais ne t'inquiètes pas Macadaam tu as fait le bon choix !!!!!!!!!!
> Tu es sais plus sur l'avancement de ta commande ??




le bon choix.. le bon choix.. le bon choix.. 
une telle puissance.. une telle puissance.. une telle puissance.. aaaaaahhh :love:  

compte rendu à récéption


----------



## MamaCass (17 Août 2006)

ok ca marche


----------



## macadaam (19 Août 2006)

mon nouveau bébé est arrivé cet après midi vers 14h15  la matinée d´attente fut longue...    
photos de l´accouchement en direct  




































19.2 kg d´acier
750 gigas de dur
et 1 petit gig de ram..  

qu´il est beau, silencieux, rapiiide (boot en 18 sec.)

J´ai voulu lancer une grosse appli... mais j´ai rien trouvé :rateau: 
alors j´ai lancé Chess  bon c´est bien fluide.. mais saccade toujours quand on tourne la planche... 
Dashboard, tout con, mais au feeling, je dirai un peu moins d´une seconde pour  afficher completement les widgets à froid, 2 à 2,5 sec sous PPC. Pour resumer, rien de bien serieux, mais on sent bien la difference avec un G5 rien qu´en naviguant sous osx (l´effet genie ou l´effect aqua sont parfaitement fluides, enfin!!) 

Cette nuit j´attaque boot camp.. doom 3, half life 2 ca va saigner  


Côté negatif, la sortie audio arrière ne marche pas :hein: aie aie .. carte mère je n´espere pas et il ne reconnaît pas mon routeur.. J´ai un long week end devant moi pour clarifier tout ca. 

En attendant merci encore pour vos renseignements, tout ca est allé tres vite, je suis heu-reux :love: 
de belles années en perspective 

P.S. trouvé un 500 gigas cet aprem, un WD identique au 250 gigas d´origine, j´en ai eu pour 190 euros!! marche parfaitement. 
WDC WD5000KS-00MNB0


----------



## naas (19 Août 2006)

braaaaavo :king:
il ne te reste plus qu'a lire le post fixe en haut de forum switch pour savoir comment faire une page web avec tes photos


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

Félicitations ...:love:


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Août 2006)

:modo: Salut, bravo pour ton achat et ces photos ! Mais ce n'est pas le sujet de forum ni de ce fil qui &#224; l'origine &#233;tait destin&#233; &#224; "Windows sur un Mac Pro". Si &#231;a continue je vais &#234;tre oblig&#233; de fermer...


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

La derniere version de BootCamp, fait un peu plus de 100 de plus que la precedente qu'y a t'il en plus dedans pour justifier un tel poids?
Peut etre une mise a jour EFI (mais comme la pertition EFI ne fait 'que' 200Mo
Y'a les drivers, mais le premiers CD de driver en .dmg ne faisait que 85Mo.
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'eclairer sur ce qu'apporte cette mis a jour (en particulier avec les MacPro, car plus recents dans la gamme)


----------



## naas (19 Août 2006)

les mac pro ne sont support&#233; *que* par la derni&#232;re mise &#224; jour
voila "un" des apports


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

et pour le communs des mortels (ou presque :rateau?
Des pré-patchs de securité?  (biensur que non, )


----------



## macadaam (20 Août 2006)

merci à tous pour les messages   :love: 



			
				DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Salut, bravo pour ton achat et ces photos ! Mais ce n'est pas le sujet de forum ni de ce fil qui à l'origine était destiné à "Windows sur un Mac Pro". Si ça continue je vais être obligé de fermer...



je m´excuse d´avoir posté ici, j´avais commencé en me posant la question je le prends, prends pas.. et voulait finir par... il est là. Je ferai attention de ne pas devier du sujet   


Il tient ce qu´il promet mais je m´arrache les cheveux depuis hier soir
Installer windows est plus compliqué qu´il n´y paraissaît au premier coup d´oeil.

On peut dire que je suis passé par toutes les etapes en voulant faire trop bien du premier coup. 
- Creation d´une partition dos sous disk utility, pour comprendre que windows ne s´installera pas, car cela crée une partition non bootable.. 
- Rebelotte en ne créant que 2 partition osx sur le 250 Go standard... pour me rendre compte que bootcamp ne s´installe pas sur un disque deja partitionné... :rateau: on recommance
- Pour finalement resté bloqué en voulant installer bootcamp sur le disque interne 2... 
car windows refuse de se lancer à partir de la partion 2... :rateau: 
Si j´avais TOUT lu dès le depart j´aurai gagné une journée de reinstallations successives sous mac pro..  le PDF fournit par apple est loin d´être complet... Bootcamp 1.1 doit permettre d´installer windows sur un autre disque j´ai crée un nouveau topic à ce sujet
j´espere que quelqu´un pourra aider

Installation xp sur un macbook, aucun probleme, en faisant l´install comme voulu par apple, sur le disque 1 sans partitions, sous 32Go tout roule. 




			
				bunios a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, tu as acheté où ton nouveau disque dur WD 500 Go.


tu peux le trouver ici (j´espère qu´un lien vers site marchand est autorisé)  
http://www.litec-computer.de/Festplatten/35/SATA/Western-Digital-WD5000KS-Caviar-SE16-500GB-16MB-7200RPM-SATA::9417.html

je ne sais pas si ils livrent.. pour l´allemand je veux bien servir de traducteur 


Pour la fin de soirée après toutes ces installes, un peu eclaté derriere mon ecran, j´ai redécouvert googleearth sous mac pro. une petite musique zen, affichage en largeur, c´est super fluide et l´egypte comme les îles asiatiques offrent de suuuuperbes paysages
"space night" à la maison pour ceux qui connaissent, à ne pas rater


----------



## bunios (20 Août 2006)

macadaam a dit:
			
		

> tu peux le trouver ici (j&#180;esp&#232;re qu&#180;un lien vers site marchand est autoris&#233
> http://www.litec-computer.de/Festplatten/35/SATA/Western-Digital-WD5000KS-Caviar-SE16-500GB-16MB-7200RPM-SATA::9417.html
> 
> je ne sais pas si ils livrent.. pour l&#180;allemand je veux bien servir de traducteur
> ...


Oui, merci pour le lien, il fonctionne parfaitement. Dommage, c'est un site allemand, l&#224; j'avoue que j'ai un peu mal. Mais je peux me faire aider.Bref, les prix sont vraiment sympas, il faudrait que je vois les tarifs de trasnport.

Pour Bootcamp et Cie, d&#233;sol&#233; pour toi et bon courage.

Et encore merci.

Laurent


----------



## macadaam (22 Août 2006)

XP est installé tout tourne  
ca fait bizarre au debut de voir xp sur l´ecran sans entendre l´ordi ronfler sous le bureau, tout est silencieux.. 
mais de l´ecran bleu au freez total des peripheriques avec reinstalle obligatoire j´ai eu le droit à une belle panoplie de merdouilles 

copier l´exe d´installation des drivers mac sur le dur avant de lancer l´install, aide 
quand tout se bloque, control+alt laisse apparaître la fenêtre d´install cachée derriere la fenêtre principale

Seul le probleme des disques sata sous xp reste entier, en mode PIO 5mo/sec... 

Donc achat mac pro realiste? 
il aurait été sage d´attendre evidemment  sage oui
tant qu´apple ne trouve pas de solution l´ordi est bridé sous xp... 
pour le reste, retouver ses vieux jeux mis au placard en switchant, est un plaisir indescriptible :love: 

donc que du bohneuur, vraiment


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Août 2006)

macadaam a dit:
			
		

> Donc achat mac pro realiste?
> il aurait été sage d´attendre evidemment  sage oui
> tant qu´apple ne trouve pas de solution l´ordi est bridé sous xp...



Petit rappel : Bootcamp est en version Beta


----------



## Ashwired (25 Août 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai pas pu attendre  j'ai re&#231;u mon Mac Pro et j'ai aussi le probleme du SATA en PIO ... 
En esp&#233;rant qu'Apple fasse vite pour nous corriger &#231;a...


----------



## thepr0w (30 Août 2006)

Bonjour, juste au cas ou sa puisse servir a quelqu'un: les applications PPC sous rosetta tournent vraiment mal. Surtout a usage pro 
Sinon bravo aux acquereurs de macpro, ce sont de vraiments bonnes machines.

Pour les questions au sujet de la DDR: Corsair, kingston et autres en ont  pensez bien a prendre de la DDR2 667 FB-DIMM ECC ou sinon de changer egalement les barretes d'origine. Vous pouvez par exemple mettre de la DDR2 - 667 simple, les performances seront netement accrues mais non sans risque sur la stabilitée du systeme. Du moin c'est ce que j'ai decouvert au fil de nombreux articles sur le net. Verifiez dans le doute :mouais:

a bientot


----------



## macadaam (31 Août 2006)

salut à toi  et merci pour ces conseils. 

POur les applis ppc c´est bien vrai, resultat pas terrible pour le 2, 3 tests que j´ai fait, mais je n´ai qu´1 Go de base.. j´ai lu qu´il en fallait au moins 3 pour que Rosetta fasse tourner tout ca correctement. 
Va encore falloir banquer très bientôt :hein: 

mais bon on y echappe pas, il faut de la ram de toute facon...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2006)

macadaam a dit:


> salut à toi  et merci pour ces conseils.
> 
> POur les applis ppc c´est bien vrai, resultat pas terrible pour le 2, 3 tests que j´ai fait, mais je n´ai qu´1 Go de base.. j´ai lu qu´il en fallait au moins 3 pour que Rosetta fasse tourner tout ca correctement.
> Va encore falloir banquer très bientôt :hein:
> ...


Après un mois d'utilisation, quels sont les problèmes auxquel tu as été confronté sous Bootcamp?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai que le prix m'arrete aussi (renouvellement de machine iminente) et aussi le fait d'avoir le vrai besoin d'une telle puissance
> 
> Mais ne t'inquiètes pas Macadaam tu as fait le bon choix !!!!!!!!!!
> Tu es sais plus sur l'avancement de ta commande ??



ho que oui ,une telle puissance est utile...

n'oublions pas que les autres machines de bureau apple sont équipés de processeurs de portables...

et la ,on a carrément un monstre avec des proc qu'on trouve meme pas dans les PC grand public...

pour seulement un peu plus de 2000 euros si on prend le quad 2 GHZ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Septembre 2006)

macadaam a dit:


> mon nouveau b&#233;b&#233; est arriv&#233; cet apr&#232;s midi vers 14h15  la matin&#233;e d´attente fut longue...
> photos de l´accouchement en direct
> 
> [
> ...




j'ai envie de faire comme toi !j'ai une immense place sous mon bureau ,le G5 est un peu "seul" ! 

en haut je peux facilement aligner deux 20" ou un 20" et un 23"   

arf &#231;&#224; fait envie !

ah ta pris la config de base ...1 Go ca risque de faire un peu juste ...

pour le meme prix ,on peut aussi prendre le quad 2 et 2 Go de ram...

tu vas garder le G5 ?

c'est quoi comme G5?


----------



## macadaam (20 Septembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Après un mois d'utilisation, quels sont les problèmes auxquel tu as été confronté sous Bootcamp?


 
Primo excuse mon temps de reponse :rose: 
ici la fête de la biere bat son plein et j´etais pas trop en forme ces derniers temps   

les points qui derangent: 
- horloge toujours pas au point, on se rend compte de l´influence quand ca ne marche plus (sauvegardes farfelues, dates de creation faussées) mais pas bien mechant
- seulement 2Go Ram reconnu (on le savait)
- Disques lents (on le savait aussi) Pour exemple, j´ai installé itunes 7, le prog. a environ mis autant de temps à examiner les 25 mp3 sous XP que les 3500 sous OSX pour donner un ordre d´idée...
- limité à 32 Go HD sous FAT32, je passe mon temps à effacer des trucs :rateau: 
- Bouton Eject marche pas tout le temps, et quand ca marche ca ouvre mais ne ferme pas le clapet, et le forcer à la main est toujours aussi derangeant 
- De temps en temps mais c´est tres rare (dû arriver 3 fois) la carte grafique tilte complet au demarrage d´xp, on reconnait le logo mais tout est completement barboullé, redemarrage obligatoire
- Sortie casque et haut parleurs non synchro, il faut des fois debrancher et rebrancher les jacks pour qu´XP comprenne que le son doit y être envoyé. XP detecte la connexion ou deconnxion de periph tels que casques et jacks, et le signale, mais ne reagit pas toujours comme il devrait.. 


La petite experience où j´ai pris peur : j´ai voulu reconfigurer à la main les controlleurs IDE du lecteur de CD, je les ai viré, j´ai redemarré le systeme pour les reinstaller et là paff :ecran bleu redemarrage automatique. ptites gouttes de sueur.. F8 au redemarrage, j´ai tout essayé rien à faire, en arrivant sous XP ecran bleu. J´ai tenté en desespoir de cause le truc auquel je n´aurai jamais cru 1 seconde : "Redemarrage sous la derniere configuration connue et qui marche" et bien ca a fonctionné  mes controlleurs IDE etaient de nouveaux là, comme quoi. 

Donc pas de gros problemes pour l´instant, c´est très stable, tourne jour et nuit sans broncher j´en suis pleinement satisfait  
Esperons que cela dure


----------



## macadaam (20 Septembre 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> j'ai envie de faire comme toi !j'ai une immense place sous mon bureau ,le G5 est un peu "seul" !
> 
> en haut je peux facilement aligner deux 20" ou un 20" et un 23"
> 
> ...


 

Excuse moi aussi :rose: :rose: 

le G5 a été vendu hier soir, un bon prix en plus, donc ca, c´est fait! 
C´etait un 2x2 avec 2,5 ram et 360 dur. Me reste plus que le PC à vendre et la transition sera complete 
plus qu´un ordi sous le bureau ca le fait aussi  

Pour le Mac pro, j´ai cassé trirelire et acheté 2Go supplementaire. Pour le prix, je ne vois pas de grosse difference. C´est de la no-name et j´ai quelques petits bugs (quand je deplace un objet il reste des "traces" dans le dossier du fichier, comme coupé en 2, quand je reactualise ca disparaît) et les barettes ont juste une plaque de metal dessus pour dissiper la chaleur, pas aussi bon que les origniales, mais j´ai payé 380 euros pour les 2Go, c´est 600 chez apple...

J´ai aussi l´impression que mes ventillos tournent plus souvent avec les 2 go supp. 
Serait-ce different si je prennais de la crucial ?? qui a les mêmes disipateurs que celles d´origine? 


Pour les applis je travaille finalement sous osx, même si avec les 3Go c´est toujours plus lent que sous mon ancien G5, mais ca tourne. 
Je ne sais pas si tu joues, mais si c´est oui, oublie le quad prend le pro, je ne peux que te le recommander :love: 

J´ai lu sur le net que les premiers octo MP sont deja en test, ca sort bientôt apparemment, mais ca ne devrait pas apporter grand chose au commun des mortels. 

Qu´ils nous sortent deja les applis pro sous intels pour enfin voire ce que le MP a sous le capot. 
C´est un petit monstre, bridé pour l´instant, mais je l´aiiiiiime   oui bon..


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Septembre 2006)

macadaam a dit:


> Excuse moi aussi :rose: :rose:
> 
> le G5 a été vendu hier soir, un bon prix en plus, donc ca, c´est fait!
> C´etait un 2x2 avec 2,5 ram et 360 dur. Me reste plus que le PC à vendre et la transition sera complete
> ...



non je ne joue pas ,mon G5 tourne tres bien ,c'est un mono ,pas un quad ,je peux encore le booster en RAM ...
comme les applis vont sortir en UB , les power PC sont loin d'etre obsoletes ,comme ma machine est de l'an dernier ,pas de quoi s'affoler...


----------



## macadaam (20 Septembre 2006)

je pensais que tu hesitais entre un quad 2 et 2 Go de ram et un mac pro c´est pour ca. 
je te comprends tres bien, si le jeu ne te titille pas aucune raison de se precipiter effectivement


----------



## alper (26 Mars 2008)

Pour ceux que ca interesse, j'ai installé windows sur un mac pro sur un bi quad intel xéon.
Tous les programmes Window fonctionnent parfaitement. En particulier, Flight Simulator.
Tous les paramètres au max; les images sont très fluides. C'est sublime.
Carte graphique NVIDIA GeForce8800GT 512MB
Ca décoiffe...


----------



## danyrib (27 Mars 2008)

salut,

tu utilises toujours bootcamp ou tu as aussi essayé avec parallel ou vmware fusion ?
Juste pour me faire une idée de la perte de perfs dans ce cas ?

@+


----------

